# HCPC Code



## leigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Hello,

Please provide me the HCPC code for the albuterol inhaler.

Thanks,
L. White, RN, CPC


----------



## ndhight (Apr 17, 2008)

Depends on what exactly it is. The codes are J7620 for inhalation solution, 
J7602 for concentrated, J7610 for unit dose, and J7603 and J7609.


----------

